# Stupid Movies You Love



## Bonzi

*Zoolander*


----------



## Sunni Man

*Malibu's Most Wanted*


----------



## Bonzi

Sunni Man said:


> *Malibu's Most Wanted*


----------



## rightwinger

Mom and Dad save the world


----------



## Hugo Furst

Casino Royale (1967)

Best/worst satire ever made of James Bond


----------



## Sunni Man

rightwinger said:


> Mom and Dad save the world


That is a great movie........stupid but funny.   .....


----------



## rightwinger

Idiocracy


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Idiocracy


 
This movie is looking less and less stupid, and more and more true with each passing day...........


----------



## jillian

Fifth Element


----------



## jillian

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiocracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This movie is looking less and less stupid, and more and more true with each passing day...........
Click to expand...


you really want to screw up your own thread?


----------



## Bonzi

jillian said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiocracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This movie is looking less and less stupid, and more and more true with each passing day...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really want to screw up your own thread?
Click to expand...

 
Yeah I should not have opened that door....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Wild Hogs


----------



## Bonzi

*Happy Gilmore*


----------



## Care4all

Ace Ventura pet detective!

And 

LIAR LIAR


----------



## jillian

Bonzi said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiocracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This movie is looking less and less stupid, and more and more true with each passing day...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really want to screw up your own thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I should not have opened that door....
Click to expand...


fair enough.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Schindler's List




*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Top Secret! (1984)

Top Secret! (1984) - IMDb


----------



## rightwinger

Airplane


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> Airplane



Every time I watch that, I find something I hadn't previously seen


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I really can't name any movies because I actually don't know how other people look at them and that right there is just it. Everyone has their own interests when it comes to pretty much anything movies included.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Toro

Oh that's easy.

Roadhouse.


----------



## Bonzi

Toro said:


> Oh that's easy.
> 
> Roadhouse.


 
Hubby loves it.  I think he finally got tired of it, he skipped over it a few nights ago.....


----------



## Bonzi

Stupid Movies I HATE!

National Lampoon's VACATION and CHRISTMAS VACATION
any Naked Gun movies!


----------



## rightwinger

Bonzi said:


> Stupid Movies I HATE!
> 
> National Lampoon's VACATION and CHRISTMAS VACATION
> any Naked Gun movies!


Love every one of them


----------



## rightwinger

OK. I'll go there

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Movies I HATE!
> 
> National Lampoon's VACATION and CHRISTMAS VACATION
> any Naked Gun movies!
> 
> 
> 
> Love every one of them
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Caddyshack

Groundhog Day


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> OK. I'll go there
> 
> Napoleon Dynomyte


 
Okay, I DO like that one! Hilarious!


----------



## g5000

Big Trouble in Little China 

"I feel good, and I'm not scared at all. I just feel kind of... kind of invincible..."


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> *Zoolander*



Sharknado

Sharknado makes Zoolander look like the combined efforts of Hemmingway and Einstein, when comparing stupid.


----------



## Syriusly

WillHaftawaite said:


> Caddyshack
> 
> Groundhog Day



Love both of the movies- but Groundhog day is really not stupid. One of my favorite movies and actually oddly deep when you start thinking about what would eternity be- if it was the same day over and over?


----------



## Syriusly

rightwinger said:


> Airplane



That is a great stupid movie!

"I talk jive"


----------



## g5000

Another stupid movie I fricking looooove is Kung Fu Hustle.

Watch the first ten minutes, and you'll be hooked.


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zoolander*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharknado
> 
> Sharknado makes Zoolander look like the combined efforts of Hemmingway and Einstein, when comparing stupid.
Click to expand...

 
I never watched Sharknado because of all the "buzz" around it.
I didn't want to cave in .... and didn't


----------



## Bonzi

g5000 said:


> Another stupid movie I fricking looooove is Kung Fu Hustle.
> 
> Watch the first ten minutes, and you'll be hooked.


 
I don't like this movie (not sure I have seen all of it anyway....) but reminded me of *Kung Pow: Enter the Fist*


----------



## Montrovant

Flash Gordon.


The Last Dragon.


I've seen them both many times.  Terrible, cheesy, but strangely easy to watch.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zoolander*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharknado
> 
> Sharknado makes Zoolander look like the combined efforts of Hemmingway and Einstein, when comparing stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never watched Sharknado because of all the "buzz" around it.
> I didn't want to cave in .... and didn't
Click to expand...


It is awesomely stupid- in a stupidly good way.


----------



## rightwinger

*Austin Powers*


----------



## Igrok_

Hitchhiker's guide over the universe ... or something like that


----------



## Montrovant

Igrok_ said:


> Hitchhiker's guide over the universe ... or something like that



The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy!


----------



## Igrok_

Montrovant said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitchhiker's guide over the universe ... or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy!
Click to expand...

Exactly! Very funny movie


----------



## Igrok_

and Borat as well


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> *Zoolander*




Barbarella (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Hitchhiker's Guide" seems to have borrowed the execution machine the heroine/hero winds up  breaking. In "Barbarella" the heroine is to be executed but breaks it because she's so sexual; in "...Guide..." the hero breaks the Total Perspective Vortex too because he's so awesome (or whatever.)


----------



## Montrovant

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Zoolander*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbarella (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Hitchhiker's Guide" seems to have borrowed the execution machine the heroine/hero winds up  breaking. In "Barbarella" the heroine is to be executed but breaks it because she's so sexual; in "...Guide..." the hero breaks the Total Perspective Vortex too because he's so awesome (or whatever.)
Click to expand...


Actually, Zaphod Beeblebrox thinks that he is able to withstand the machine because he is so awesome, but in reality, it was reprogrammed for him.    I don't recall how it worked in the movie, that's from the books.


----------



## Desperado

Big Trouble


----------



## rightwinger

Syriusly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airplane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great stupid movie!
> 
> "I talk jive"
Click to expand...


Shirley you don't think it is a great movie


----------



## Toro

rightwinger said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airplane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great stupid movie!
> 
> "I talk jive"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shirley you don't think it is a great movie
Click to expand...


Airplane isn't stupid.

It's one of the greatest comedies of all time.

It's brilliant satire.

Every scene in that movie is hilarious.


----------



## rightwinger

Toro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airplane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great stupid movie!
> 
> "I talk jive"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shirley you don't think it is a great movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Airplane isn't stupid.
> 
> It's one of the greatest comedies of all time.
> 
> It's brilliant satire.
> 
> Every scene in that movie is hilarious.
Click to expand...


And don't call me Shirley


----------



## ChrisL

Rumble in the Bronx.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi

*21 Jump Street*  (but.... it got 4 stars on our cable... I may have mentioned this already.....)

*There's Something About Mary*


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airplane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great stupid movie!
> 
> "I talk jive"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shirley you don't think it is a great movie
Click to expand...

 
I equate this kind of humor with the 3 Stooges   (lame!)


----------



## playtime




----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> *21 Jump Street*  (but.... it got 4 stars on our cable... I may have mentioned this already.....)
> 
> *There's Something About Mary*



LOL- yes to both of them. 

The trailers at the end of 22 Jump Street are hilarious.


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *21 Jump Street*  (but.... it got 4 stars on our cable... I may have mentioned this already.....)
> 
> *There's Something About Mary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- yes to both of them.
> 
> The trailers at the end of 22 Jump Street are hilarious.
Click to expand...

 
I saw 22 Jump Street as well. Funny/cute, but doesn't touch the 1st one....

I still have not seen *The Hangover*.....


----------



## playtime

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *21 Jump Street*  (but.... it got 4 stars on our cable... I may have mentioned this already.....)
> 
> *There's Something About Mary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- yes to both of them.
> 
> The trailers at the end of 22 Jump Street are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw 22 Jump Street as well. Funny/cute, but doesn't touch the 1st one....
> 
> I still have not seen *The Hangover*.....
Click to expand...


I liked the 1st Hangover - the 2nd one sucked.


----------



## ChrisL

playtime said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *21 Jump Street*  (but.... it got 4 stars on our cable... I may have mentioned this already.....)
> 
> *There's Something About Mary*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- yes to both of them.
> 
> The trailers at the end of 22 Jump Street are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw 22 Jump Street as well. Funny/cute, but doesn't touch the 1st one....
> 
> I still have not seen *The Hangover*.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked the 1st Hangover - the 2nd one sucked.
Click to expand...


Agree.  I usually feel that way about sequels.


----------



## playtime




----------



## g5000

Oh, man.  I forgot all about Cheech and Chong...


----------

